# Genie falsely gives Too Many Active Locations message



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

This has happened a few times since I've gotten the HR44 Genie.
4 out of 7 receivers were turned on three C41 Genie Clients & one HR24.
SWM-16 w/ two 4-way splitters Genie and Genie Clients are all on one splitter.
Turned off one Genie Client so that the one with the message could turn on. I then turned back on the one that was previously on and the message switched to that one. At 11:00pm the Genie Client randomly started working, both of the shows were still recording, nothing new was recording.

one HR24 tuned live to Fox News
one Genie Client tuned live to Fox News
another Genie Client watching a recording from this morning
another Genie Client wouldn't turn on and gave the Too Many Active Locations message









actual Genie unit was turned Off & was recording 2 shows
we do have a GenieGo
*Used SENDREPORT keyword search on actual Genie 20140515-3BDF*


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Was the GenieGo transferring anything? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

dishinitout said:


> Was the GenieGo transferring anything?


Not sure I unplugged the GenieGo when I got the message on the first Client then it was still there when I had the message on the second client.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So if the genie was recording two shows and you had 3 clients on, there are your five tuners

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

peds48 said:


> So if the genie was recording two shows and you had 3 clients on, there are your five tuners
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


The way I read it, the OP couldn't turn on the third. It gave him the error message when doing so.

The GenieGo could have been sucking up one of the MRV streams before he unplugged it and maybe things didn't recover gracefully.

I'd reboot the Genie and try again.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So if the genie was recording two shows and you had 3 clients on, there are your five tuners
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Does a client use a tuner even if it is playing back a recording from the Genie (or another DVR)? The TS said that Client 2 was playing a recording.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Bill Broderick said:


> Does a client use a tuner even if it is playing back a recording from the Genie (or another DVR)? The TS said that Client 2 was playing a recording.


It uses one of the 3 available "remote viewing streams" whenever on for live or recorded. It uses one of the 5 tuners when watching live TV.

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

